# I broke tivowebplus



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was trying to upgrade my tivowebplus to version 1.3 from 1.2 and somwhere along the line things went terribly wrong.

I am at a point where I am just trying to remove the tivowebplus folder so that I can move a backup I have into place.

From the Bash prompt whenever I attempt to delete the folder tree I get errors the Directory is not empty so then in drilling down I have a bunch of files listed in error like:

ls: ./modules: Input/output error

So at this point I am pretty stuck and won't be able to get tivowebplus back on my machine until I can get the broken stuff off.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I really didn't understand you description, but it sounds like you can't delete a directory, because it isn't empty. If you cd to that directory what do you get when you type?

```
ls -a
```


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

when I do ls -a from in the tivowebplus directory I get:

ls: ./modules: Input/output error
ls: ./src: Input/output error
. .. images libs

and from tivowebplus/images
ls: ./SelectIcon-256.12.png: Input/output error
ls: ./SelectIcon-256.9.png: Input/output error
ls: ./tv14.png: Input/output error
ls: ./slotfree.png: Input/output error
ls: ./ThumbDn1-256.8.png: Input/output error
ls: ./ThumbDn2-256.8.png: Input/output error
ls: ./ThumbDn3-256.8.png: Input/output error
ls: ./ThumbUp1-256.8.png: Input/output error
ls: ./ThumbUp2-256.8.png: Input/output error
ls: ./ThumbUp3-256.9.png: Input/output error
ls: ./TivoSuggest-256.8.png: Input/output error
ls: ./transparentpixel.gif: Input/output error
ls: ./tvg.png: Input/output error
ls: ./tvma.png: Input/output error
ls: ./tvpg.png: Input/output error
ls: ./tvy.png: Input/output error
ls: ./tvy7.png: Input/output error
ls: ./WishListPass.2.png: Input/output error
. .. 

basically you can see there are a bunch of Input/output error for various files and directories and this is preventing me from completely delting the entre tivowebplus tree for reinstall.

thanx for the help


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats a new one on me. Sorry I don't know where to go fron there.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Input/Output errors of that sort are not a good sign...it indicates that there has been some filesystem corruption. Normal file operations should NOT cause it though. You'd see it typically due to the system crashing while data was being updated, etc. 

The tool to address this would be fsck, but you usually can't run that on a mounted system.

It is typically run on boot, but I seem to recall seeing various messages during the boot of my units that it doesn't (instead it complains that it hasn't been run in a while) - not 100% sure of that. And depending the extent of the damage, it may not reboot at all 

If I had the time, I'd consider pulling the drive, toss it in to my junk PC and boot it under mfstools and try fixing it there, but be prepared to possibly need to restore a good image.

I'm providing this info from a general Linux perspective though - I don't know what effect it would have with a TiVo installation.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

well that sounds bad - this is the first time I've telnttd in to the tivo since getting 6.3 to finally work. I don't think I am going to tempt pulling the drive at this point and risk losing 6.3 with the enhancements given how painful it was to get that working; looks like I'll just have to live without tivowebplus, oh well.

I am pretty shocked that a few corrupt files cannot be fixed easier.



doconeill said:


> Input/Output errors of that sort are not a good sign...it indicates that there has been some filesystem corruption. Normal file operations should NOT cause it though. You'd see it typically due to the system crashing while data was being updated, etc.
> 
> The tool to address this would be fsck, but you usually can't run that on a mounted system.
> 
> ...


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

I may be on the way - found a mention of fsfix on the web and from the bash prompt typed it in. The tivo did something then looked hung so I typed restart from the bash prompt but then ultimately had to unplug to reboot.
On reboot I was able to finally execut the rf -rf tivowebplus without error. I was then able to mv TivoWebPlus tivowebplus, now I think I have TivoWebPlus 1.3 on there and am now executing /enhancements/TWPrestart.sh

we shall see.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

It would be better to fix the TWPstart.sh and TWPrestart.sh files to point to the /TivoWebPlus directory. Then you will be able to use the Update function in TWP in the future to upgrade.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

alternatively, you should be able to symlink from the current to the new TivoWebPlus dir


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanx - fixed the TWPstart and TWPrestart and at the moment things appear to be working. I will know for certain once I reboot.


----------

